# إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في (قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات)



## نورالهدى (25 يناير 2012)

إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في (قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات)

يعلن مركز التخصصات للتدريب والتطوير

عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة ثلاثة ايام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان


دورة في قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

ومكان انعقاد الدورة في مدينة الدمام في فندق جولدن توليب بالخبر

ومدة الدورة ثلاثة أيام فترة صباحية

من الساعة 4 عصرا حتى 8 مساءا

بتاريخ : 5/ 3 /1433هـ - الموافق 28/ 1/ 2012م

والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي

علما أن رسوم الدورة ( 3000) ريال ، وسوف تمنح للمتدربين شهادة حضور

للتسجيل و الاستفسار:

تلفون : 03/8351141
جوال/0566008202

• محاور: دورة نظام العمل السعودي

1-التعريفات والأحكام العامة في نظام العمل .

2- تفصيل نظام العمل الجديد .

3- صلاحيات العمل في تنظيم المنشاة في مكتب العمل .

4- تنظيم عمليات التوظيف .

5- نظام نطاقات للعمل السعودي

6- توظيف السعوديين وغير السعوديين .

7- صياغة العقود العمل وأنواعها .

8- أركان وشروط ومخالفات جميع أنواع عقود العمل، وطرق التعامل معها .

9- حقوق وواجبات صاحب العمل اتجاه موظفيه .

11- حقوق وواجبات العامل أو الموظف .

12- المخالفات والجزاءات التي تخص العامل .

13- كيفية فسخ العقد العمل وإنهاء الخدمات العامل والاستقالات .

14- علاقات العمل .

15- شروط العمل وظروفه .

16- تشغيل النساء والأحداث .

17- تفتيش العمل .

18- تطبيقات عملية على النظام .

19- الوقاية من مخاطر العمل والحوادث وإصابات العمل والخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية .

20- مناقشة مشكلات قانونية على تطبيق النظام .

21- أهمية معرفة قوانين وأنظمة العمل وأثرها على سير العمل .

22- تدريب وتأهيل وتطوير العاملين .

23- واجبات أصحاب العمل والعمال .

24- قواعد التأديب والعقوبات .

25- نظام الأجور والمكافآت والبدلات والخصومات و المستحقات .

26- نظام الإجازات والغياب .

27- الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية للعاملين .

28- تشغيل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة والطلاب .

29- تسوية الخلافات العمالية .

30- الجهات المختصة بالخلافات العمالية .

31- التقاعد والتامينات الاجتماعية

32- أمثلة وشواهد واقعية على كثير من مشكلات العمل وكيفية تفاديها .

33- مكافحة البطالة والتأهيل المهني للعاجزين ونظام نطاقات الجديد .

34- ورشة عمل ومناقشه عامة


المستهدفين :-

القضاة ، رجال القانون ، والمحاميين ، والمستشاريين القانونيين ، والموارد البشرية ، والإداريين ، وشئون الموظفين ،
وأصحاب المنشاة ، وموظفين القطاع الخاص والمهتمين وللإفراد


________________________________________________

سيرة الذاتية للمحاضر والمدرب
http://www.amenlaw.com/ar/modules.ph...howpage&pid=29


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: إعلان عن انعقاد دورة في (قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات)*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

